# Sheds



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Anyone finding sheds yet?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Found 3 so far. Have several bucks running around half racked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Found one two days ago that measured 75 inches. Looked for 6 hours today with no luck finding the other side. He has dropped both sides. Surprized that a deer that large has shed this early. Have seen two dinkers with one side missing.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Found the other side today. The deer as a main frame 5x5 10 pointer with a kicker grosses 174 and nets 168 inches. Dont think that I will ever find one this big ever again.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

I found a matched set on Christmas Eve and posted it in the Lodge Forum.



That was the earliest I had ever found a shed...and I find lots. I do have two small bucks on camera that are missing one side. 

Still hoping to get the big boy with the bow, but I would still be very pleased in finding his sheds.


----------

